# Funny Vizsla comment from Labrador owner



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Last night I was out at dinner with some friends, one of whom was new and is a long time Labrador owner.

Upon hearing we had a new Vizsla puppy he remarked "OMG that is like buying your Grandmother a Honda fireblade!" which caused much amusement.

A Honda fireblade is about the fastest acceleration and top speed motorcycle you can buy over here in the U.K. :eek

Clearly he knows Vizslas well :grin


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Having owned three labs and being a lab owner most of my adult life, I can relate......lol.

Milo runs laps around Cosmo (my 12-year old lab). Even in Cosmo's prime he won't have been able to keep up with my V Milo.

It's been just over a year with our V and we're still getting adjusted to their rapid pace and neediness. But we won't change it for the world. He brings us great happiness.

Here are the two angels sleeping in my office after a long walk.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Daughter has a Chocolate Lab which is a very laid back Boy, and has been a part of all of My V's lives.... Here is a funny video of my Crazy bloodhound... She has never ever been this energetic, I do not know what got into her, but Mr. Ferguson was absolutely loving every minute of being chased. It took place in a vacant lot next door to my home, before the new construction began.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

PhilipL said:


> Last night I was out at dinner with some friends, one of whom was new and is a long time Labrador owner.
> 
> Upon hearing we had a new Vizsla puppy he remarked "OMG that is like buying your Grandmother a Honda fireblade!" which caused much amusement.
> 
> ...


Whereabouts in Lakes are you Philip?, I'm South Lakes about 3 miles outside Kendal


----------

